# Can anyone help me figure out how to get this turn indicator to start working?



## jamessaul11 (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a 2009 bmw128 I, E88 and I am very irritated at my car. This is where I am at! A few months ago my right front turned signal went out quit working. I tested the bulb and I found out I had no power coming to the turn signal at all. No blinker or running light will light up. I was getting the fast blinking indicator inside the car and no power to the light socket.. I then replaced the headlight assemblies the whole thing both of them. That did not help the problem. Looking further into the problem I figured out that I probably have a short circuit safety counter that had shut the thing off from my footwheel module. Well I figured out how to hook up to the OBD2 port with a cable to my laptop and started looking into NCExpert, and INPA, and finally into Toolset32. I went through the entire process where it showed me I had 50 start short circuit malfunctions and I need to reset it and I went to the process of doing so when the very last step is to actually reset (in German) it is supposed to say "job status OK" instead mine says "jobs status - ERROR!" Anyone have any advise because I am at a brick wall and need a little assistance!!!!!


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Your corner lights are driven directly from the Footwell Module (A4011)...and would have made a few Digital Multimeter (DMM) measurements before buying a new headlight assembly. Given that you cannot reset your short circuit counter, the short circuit most like still exits....

Your right headlight assembly is designated as E127....and the connector is designated as X13421 as shown below.

On the wiring harness coming into the headlight:

Measure continuity between X13421, Pin 1 (Black Wire w/ Blue Stripe) and Chassis Ground
Expected Value = No Continuity (Very High Resistance = open)

Measure Continuity between X13421, Pin 4 ((Brown Wire) and Chassis Ground
Expected Value = Continuity (Very Low Resistance = short)

On the headlight assembly connection, measure continuity between Pin 1 and Pin 4

Expected Value = No Continuity (Very High Resistance = open)
Or on the corner light socket, measure continuity between (+) and (-) contacts

Expected Value = No Continuity (Very High Resistance = open)
IF all of your checks above return their respective values, then you might need to very continuity between X13421, Pin 1 on the electrical harness to the Footwell Module (A4011), Connector X14261, Pin 8 to verify that it returns a short.

Please let us know what you find.....

[Edit: The above is inline with checking for a short of (+) to (-), but you could also have an open in your (+) wire...and if you need help to determine an "open", please feel free to ask]


----------

